# Baby goat diarrhea



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a bottle baby that i've been giving doe's match formula to since about 2 days old. she is now 9 weeks old.Everything went fine and she is healthy and growing, but this week she started getting diarrhea.She doesn't appear to be bloating and has a good appetite. I am feeding her 20 oz of formula, once a day and she is eating grass and nibbles grain sometimes.I gave her some safeguard about 3 days ago and that didn't help. Can i put plain yogurt in her bottle to give her some probiotics? I don't have much experience with goats and none with bottle babies, so this site has been so nice to learn from.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

coccidiosis is the main problem with young kids, Sulfa-dimethoxine is one of the recommended treatments. If you want to be absolutely sure, I would recommend a fecal test. 

Scour-halt is also helpful, this is a medicated anti-scour drench and treats scours caused from bacteria, like e-coli.

scours on a young kid needs to be taken seriously. 

I would treat the kid with sulfa-dimethoxine mixed in some pepto-bismo Or kaopectin(for livestock), After the scours stop I would continue a daily treated of sulf-dimeth, without the pepto. 

The dosage for sulfa-dimeth is 3 to 5cc a day for 5 days, orally, or 1cc per 10lbs for a kid. 



Yogurt can be added to a bottle, but it wont help if it is cocci. May help more after you are done treating for cocci.


----------



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks, I started her on tetracycline as that's what my feed store had for scours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tetracycline is an antibiotic if the scours are because of coccidia, which is a parasite, the antibiotic will not be of any assistance.

A fecal will tell you if its worms, or coccidia.

Sulmet, DiMethox or Corid would be my choices for coccidia treatment. I drench and dont put it in the water as directed.


----------



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

hmm, a local sheep/goat rancher told me to give her the tetracycline for cocci, and lady at the feed store agreed. Was I given bad information? What do i do now that I have already started her on the tetrcycline?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> tetracycline is an antibiotic if the scours are because of coccidia, which is a parasite, the antibiotic will not be of any assistance.


 Stacey is right... :thumb:



> Sulmet, DiMethox or Corid would be my choices for coccidia treatment


 These drugs have to be given to kill off cocci....



> local sheep/goat rancher told me to give her the tetracycline for cocci, and lady at the feed store agreed


I am sorry to say but yes ...you where told the wrong info...  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would stop the tetracycline and if she's still scouring, give her 6cc of pepto bismol...straight from the syringe.
I would also get a fecal done to be sure of a cocci issue and if you can't I would still treat with either Sulmet or Di Methox(these are the only ones I've used) and dose it straight from the bottle..do not dilute it...1 cc per 5lbs now and 1cc per 10 lbs for the next 4 days. Get a temp on her too...if it's higher than 103.5 I would also start her on Pen G. 
Again, the drugs mentioned are ones that I have used.


----------



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks everyone for the advice. I cam across this today that says a lot about coccidiosis. It says you can treat with sulphur drugs or tetracyclines. I think I wil continue since I have already started the tetracycline. She has a good appetite still and is very healthy and strong outside of a little diarrhea.


----------



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/coccidiosis.htm I just cam accross this article that says alot about coccidiosis. He says you can treat with sulphur or tetracyclines, so I think I will keep doing the tetracycline since I already started them. She sems healthy other than the runny poo, not weak or off feed.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Tetracyclines are the only Approved coccidiostats for goats, other than monensin or deconiquinate which are preventative drugs. A Vet-client relationship would have to be functional for the "average vet" to prescribe an off-label drug. Most feed store employees, unless they own goats themselves, would never suggest you "Go Off Label" to treat anything, probably wouldn't even know what "Off Label" meant. Sheep herders are just that Sheep Herders Not Much Practical Information for Goat people. Tetracyclines, although they work to a certain extent by treating the associated infections casued by a cocci bloom, would not be nearly as effective as a sulfa drug, again off-label sulfa drug. Not to say your problem is coccidiosis, per say, but If It Were.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would stop the tetracycline and if she's still scouring, give her 6cc of pepto bismol...straight from the syringe.
> I would also get a fecal done to be sure of a cocci issue and if you can't I would still treat with either Sulmet or Di Methox(these are the only ones I've used) and dose it straight from the bottle..do not dilute it...1 cc per 5lbs now and 1cc per 10 lbs for the next 4 days. Get a temp on her too...if it's higher than 103.5 I would also start her on Pen G.
> Again, the drugs mentioned are ones that I have used.


 I have to totally agree here.... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very true relics - sulfa drugs are actually an antibiotic with a coccidia med. So I can see how the conventional method would have suggested it. There are also more then one strain of cocci so some people may find one med work for them while others will not. 

Rustinsmommy - I would look into one of the other mentioned coccidia medications especially if there is no change in a day or two with the tetracycline. I have seen first hand the effects of coccidia overload and it can take a kid months to years to fully recover. Coccidia can ruine a kids digestive track causing it to not be able to absorb nutrients and essentially they starve. this won't happen in days so its good you are already seeking the right treatment for your kid. Just trying to help you make the most informed decision.


----------



## rustinsmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

I finished out the tetracycline and gave her a couple tbl kaopectate each day for 2 days and she is all better now.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

If I may ask, what's the dosage for corid?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

undiluted 1cc per 4lbs for 5 days

after I measure out what the correct dosage is I do add some flavoring to make it go down easier. I make up a thick syrup of like kool aid and add that to the med. They eat it and dont run from me each day I need to give it


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Janis1230 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good After Noon, I have come across your posts in hopefully early detection I too have adopted a baby goat (mother died during emergency c section) She is 7 days old and I am feeding Nurse-All milk replacer as rec. by my veterinarian. She is in my living room in a diaper for the moment because she started scouring early this morning, a deep rusty color seems to come out in globs with gas. Almost a 1/2 pack of diapers and 5 baths later I need some help. She is eating every 6 hours about 6 to 7 oz of milk replacer mixture as directed on the bag. Temp is normal, she does grind her teeth sometimes that concerned me for the first few days, but now im not sure if its a symtom of anything. She has tons of energy running back and forth playing leaping climbing the couches and doing the stairs chasing the cats nibbling on anything she can get her mouth on. Should I be worried? should I start her on a anaerobic drench or try tetra and pepto, my vet did give her a I.M. inj of Penicillin at day 3 would I be seeing residual effects from that now?.. Last question Should I be offering her hay or grain at this point in her life I thought not until day 12 to 15? - I would appreciate any help you can me I would love to get her more regular so I can take this stupid diaper off her. - Emily email - [email protected]


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, to some hay. 
Yes, I would be worried. 
She needs to be treated for bacterial scours. 
I like using a product for pigs called Spectagard scour halt/check. Give 2 or 3 cc's every 12 hours until scours dry up, but not more than 3 treatments. If it doesn't work after 3 treatments you need to move on to another treatment. 

Also she need C&D antitoxin, this can be purchased over the counter, some people have had luck getting it at tractor supply store. It is NOT the vaccine, the vaccine is a toxoid, it is an antitoxin for the treatment of overeating disease which is a type of bacterial scours(runny poop). Bottle babies are more acceptable to it, and since she may not have gotten enough colostrum, and had a hard start in life she is very acceptable to it.  

take her off of milk for 24 hours, giving her an elecrolyte in its place such as Bounce back or Save a Kid. I love Sav a Kid. Then after 24 hours, mix the electrolyte and formula 50%. 

If she continues to have problems you may wish to try taking her off the replacer and putting her on whole cows milk, Some kids have problems with milk replacers. Try to make any changes over a 3 or4 day period. 

Soft grass hay or alfalfa hay is good for her, but she will just play with it and nibble a tiny bit for the first 2 or 3 weeks, Also, grain can be introduced at around 3 or 4 weeks of age. Get a good goat grain. She just needs a sprinkle in the bottom of a dog food bowl or other type of feed pan, at first until she starts to eat it better. Keep it fresh, and dump out what she doesn't eat that day. FEed it to older goats or to chickens. 

Yes, you could do a tetracyclene if you can't find what Ihave mentioned, try really hard to do the C&D antitoxin, it really helps. then in 4 weeks vaccinate her with CD&T toxoid, a booster needs to be given 3 weeks after the first shot.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Like she said^

And, yes, take note of teeth grinding, it is usually a sign of an upset stomach. Upset stomach from diease, critters, or stress, but it is something to take seriously and look to find what is causing it.



Janis1230 said:


> Good After Noon, I have come across your posts in hopefully early detection I too have adopted a baby goat (mother died during emergency c section) She is 7 days old and I am feeding Nurse-All milk replacer as rec. by my veterinarian. She is in my living room in a diaper for the moment because she started scouring early this morning, a deep rusty color seems to come out in globs with gas. Almost a 1/2 pack of diapers and 5 baths later I need some help. She is eating every 6 hours about 6 to 7 oz of milk replacer mixture as directed on the bag. Temp is normal, she does grind her teeth sometimes that concerned me for the first few days, but now im not sure if its a symtom of anything. She has tons of energy running back and forth playing leaping climbing the couches and doing the stairs chasing the cats nibbling on anything she can get her mouth on. Should I be worried? should I start her on a anaerobic drench or try tetra and pepto, my vet did give her a I.M. inj of Penicillin at day 3 would I be seeing residual effects from that now?.. Last question Should I be offering her hay or grain at this point in her life I thought not until day 12 to 15? - I would appreciate any help you can me I would love to get her more regular so I can take this stupid diaper off her. - Emily email - [email protected]


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes OFF REPLACER. Do electros with a few squirts nutra dentch. once you are ready to reintroduce the milk ..go to store bought whole milk...I almost lost three bucklings do to reaction of replacer...Whole grocery store milk is much better..Goat-link.com has an article on how much and how to go from replacer to whole milk without upsetting the tummy..just click her "bottle feeding a baby goat" link on the side...CD antitoxin is needed 1 cc per 5 pounds..she is tiny I would do at least 2 CC ..also since she does not have a great immune system of her own.. tetanus antitoxin 2 cc every ten days until about 2 1/2-3 months do the cd&T...then a booster of cd&t 30 days later...hay is good..she will nibble playfully on it. With goats, especially babies their tummies are very easily upset by change..so every change must be done slowly. good luck : )


----------

